# New To Alarms. Need Info On Viper Install



## mixtape86 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a fully loaded 1998 Ford Contour that is getting a sweet audio upgrade this month. I live in a fairly nice town but I am looking into getting a Viper 5901 alarm just in case. I know a decent deal about computers and car audio, though car alarms are Greek to me :4-dontkno. Here are my questions:

1) Besides from the alarm itself, what else do I need? Is a Ford Contour specific wiring harness or "module" required? Or better yet, available? If this is anything like installing custom car audio, I would assume sore wiring adapters may be necessary.

2) My car has something called PATS (Passive Anti-Theft System). Without having to leave a key in the car, how can I get a remote start to work? I just think it's silly to leave a key in the car that you're trying so hard to protect . A friend of mine suggested using a 1100F PATS bypass module. Has anyone used this? Is it capable with the Viper 5901?

2) I want my car to say "Viper Armed." I believe I need a voice add on for that. What is the difference between the 516L and the 516U voice units?

3) What do you think about the Audio Glass Break Sensor 506T? They seem to be fairly cheap on ebay. Can I use both the voice add on unit and the audio glass sensor? How many add ons can I use on one Viper 5901?

4) What is the average install price for the alarm, the voice add on, PATS bypass, and the glass break sensor?

5) I believe that there is an AUX button on the Viper remote. Does this mean that I can not only start my car, but also turn on an auxiliary device too? I was considering adding some white under body neon-like LEDs lights under the car to guide/light-up around the car at night. I would love for when I hit that button, the white LEDs come on :grin: (of course I'd need them off when the car is actually on to avoid a ticket). I know I'm getting carried away but that would be a nice feature. All in one remote .

Thanks so much guys. I hope to have my Contour secured in no time.


----------



## mixtape86 (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's a pic I found off Google of what the white LED's would look like:
This picture pertains to question 5.









I think this would be great when approaching my car at night.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mixtape86 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a fully loaded 1998 Ford Contour that is getting a sweet audio upgrade this month. I live in a fairly nice town but I am looking into getting a Viper 5901 alarm just in case. I know a decent deal about computers and car audio, though car alarms are Greek to me :4-dontkno. Here are my questions:
> 
> ...


#1 you'll need a pats bypass module
#2Not sure
#3A waste of money
#4around $100.00 maybe less.
#5 You can use it for anything, like window roll up. Rear defroster turn on, radio turn on, etc.. most use it for trunk release.


----------



## mixtape86 (Jul 8, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> #1 you'll need a pats bypass module
> #2Not sure
> #3A waste of money
> #4around $100.00 maybe less.
> #5 You can use it for anything, like window roll up. Rear defroster turn on, radio turn on, etc.. most use it for trunk release.


Why do you feel the glass sensor is a waste of money? I know the 5901 has a shock sensor innately, but how sensitive is that?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

The shock sensor can be really sensitive. It's adjustable. I had mine set to fully sensitive and someone tossed a very light magnet on the hood and it went off.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I just feel if your gonna get the glass breakage sensor, then you have full coverage right? I have never know them to work very well, I would suggest a motion sensor instead. Then your covered and you do not have to have the shock sensor that high or sensitive as your still covered even with the windows down.
All somebody has to do is stick there arm through the window opening, first a warning then an alarm if it does not go away.


----------



## mixtape86 (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you guys notice many false warnings/alarms on days when it rains heavily?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah that and when a big truck goes down th e street if they have a lot of pot holes.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Thunder sets mine off more than anything actually. The garbage truck too.

But I know when it's a false alarm.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, thunder, dump trucks, or Harleys with no mufflers can set off the shock sensors. The flowmaster on my car can do the trick to others' alarms if I rev it.

I don't think I'd bother with a glass break sensor on a car. The shock sensor should do fine... and even if it doesn't the door trigger will set the alarm off if someone breaks the glass and the shock sensor doesn't get it for some reason. So on actual window breaks the glass break sensor might give you a warning a couple seconds before the door gets opened. Hardly enough difference to matter. On a house it's another ballgame and GB sensors definitley have a place.


----------



## Sargon69er (Aug 1, 2009)

I just got a viper installed 5901 and the right door the alarm work when you try to get in but it does not try to page me...on the remote but the drivers door works fine and hood ...going back to the installer next week but trying to help him out.......


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sargon, you should start a new thread but I'll take a stab at it. I think you mean that the pager doesn't show the specific door when it is the passenger door that is opened? Depending on your car's design and your preferences "some" of these alarms (not sure about your specific model) are designed to be installed to indicate exactly which door or just that "any" door is causing the alarm. If your car doesn't have this sort of indicator built into the BCM it can still be set up to do this but takes a lot more involved install (for very little benefit, IMHO). 

My Tacoma has just a single "door ajar" indicator so my alarm is just set up to show any door is alarming, not whether it's the left or right, front or back. And my Clifford RSX3.5 remote pager does not have the ability to distinguish between doors anyway. The drivers door shows open when any door is breached.

So for whatever reason your installer set yours up that way... and/or the pager does not have the ability to show specific doors.

Hope this helps. if not, start a new thread and ask again.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Sargon69er said:


> I just got a viper installed 5901 and the right door the alarm work when you try to get in but it does not try to page me...on the remote but the drivers door works fine and hood ...going back to the installer next week but trying to help him out.......


 What auto is it on, as it may have isolated doors(or ones that need to be)and they may not have even hooked up the passenger door.Or if they did may not have isolated them individually.
As Raylo asked please start your own(not like this thread is moving)but it makes it easier to help you.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

bleh, viper is over rated and they are having alot of problems. Python or Autopage are starting to take over the car alarm area. (Viper is made by DEI who also makes Python and a few other "brands")


----------

